# Looking to upgrade, need opinions on Specialized vs. Jamis



## justdonating (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi All,

A little over a year ago I got into cycling and purchased my first road bike (2009 Raleigh Grand Sport). Other than upgrading the seat and pedals, the bike is stock. Now I'm ready for something a little more aggressive and something that will handle hills a little better. Similar to my first buying experience, I visited a few local bike shops. I narrowed my choices to:

Jamis Xenith Comp
http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/road/xenith/10_xenithcomp_spec.html

Specialized Tarmac
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45888&menuItemId=0

Specialized Roubaix Triple
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45824&menuItemId=0

I rode all 3 and loved them all, but I'm leaning to getting the Jamis. Its an all carbon bike with components that are equal or better than the Specialized models. Any feedback related to strengths and weaknesses for each bike is greatly appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

justdonating said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A little over a year ago I got into cycling and purchased my first road bike (2009 Raleigh Grand Sport). Other than upgrading the seat and pedals, the bike is stock. Now I'm ready for something a little more aggressive and something that will handle hills a little better. Similar to my first buying experience, I visited a few local bike shops. I narrowed my choices to:
> 
> ...


As you've probably read many times here, fit matters most, so if you've ridden all three and they all felt good, I suggest going back and riding them again - on the road and for some duration. Focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling, and try to pick up on any slight differences that may move one to the top of the list.

There isn't a bad bike in this bunch, but they do vary slightly in their intended purposes. The Tarmac and Xenith are race bikes and their geometry refects that, putting the rider in a slightly more aggressive position and having quicker handling. The Roubaix offers what's now called relaxed geo and puts the rider in a slightly more upright position, offering somewhat more predictable handling. It pretty much comes down to preference, but the Roubaix's triple crankset may (or may not) offer an advantage, depending on your fitness level and the terrain in your area.

The Tarmac comes equipped with either a standard double or a compact crank, the latter being a good compromise, generally speaking. The Xenith only comes in a compact, so some things to consider.


----------

